# esfq patch dla iproute2-2.6.26-r2

## howto

witam,

mam problem z patchem dla esfq dla iproute2.2.6.26-r2

łatka aplikowana recznie dla zrodła z iproute2-2.6.26-r2.ebuild nie przedstawia najmniejszych bledow, jednak robiac tak jak Bóg nakazał czyli wrzucajac ja do /etc/portage/patches/sys-apps/iproute2/esfq-iproute2.patch wywala bład podczas kompilacji.

```
 * Failed Patch: esfq-iproute2.patch !

 *  ( //etc/portage/patches//sys-apps/iproute2/esfq-iproute2.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2/temp/esfq-iproute2.patch-14609.out

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2119:  Called epatch

 *             environment, line 1123:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: esfq-iproute2.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2/temp/environment'.

 
```

zawartosc pliku /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2/temp/esfq-iproute2.patch-14609.out:

```

***** esfq-iproute2.patch *****

===============================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < //etc/portage/patches//sys-apps/iproute2/esfq-iproute2.patch

===============================

patching file iproute2/Config

can't find file to patch at input line 9

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur iproute2-2.6.26/include/linux/pkt_sched.h iproute2/include/linux/pkt_sched.h

|--- iproute2-2.6.26/include/linux/pkt_sched.h  2008-07-25 22:46:07.000000000 +0200

|+++ iproute2/include/linux/pkt_sched.h 2008-10-14 23:10:11.000000000 +0200

...

...

```

czy normalne jest to, ze w katalogu /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.26-r2/work/ nie ma rozpakowanych wszystkich plikow? m.in. iproute2/include/linux/pkt_sched.h, na ktorego emerge nie może nałożyć łatki?

----------

## dziadu

Rozumiem, ze modyfikujesz ebuilda aby robił to automatycznie. Wrzuć zawartość ebuilda to sie podpatrzy co może być nie tak.

----------

## howto

ebuild jest standardowy z:

/usr/portage/sys-apps/iproute2/iproute2-2.6.26-r2.ebuild

a w 42 wierszu rozpoczyna sie czesc ktora ma dołączać łatki użytkownika wrzucone do katalogu /etc/portage/patches/

jest taki fiuczer od jakiegos czasu:

29 Sep 2007; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org>

  iproute2-2.6.22.20070710.ebuild:

  Add user patch support so we dont need to maintain ESFQ cruft anymore #194204.

nie wiem gdzie juz szukac... na razie wydaje mi sie dziwne ze emerge nie rozpakowuje calego zrodla iproute

dysk nie jest przepelniony  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

Linijka 36 w ebuildzie:

```
# build against system headers

    rm -r include/linux include/netinet #include/ip{,6}tables{,_common}.h include/libiptc
```

Stad nie może znalezc pliku do patchowania.

----------

## howto

faktycznie! nie bylo tego wiersza w poprzednio uzywanym przeze mnie ebuild

cholerka jasna po co to?! aby wymusic stosowanie naglowkow systemowych?

wiec jak to teraz oficjalnie połatac?

----------

